# EGSL



## Sockers858 (Mar 23, 2017)

Does EGSL have a fall league?


----------



## RedHawk (Mar 24, 2017)

Sockers858 said:


> Does EGSL have a fall league?


No


----------



## bababooey (Mar 24, 2017)

Sockers858 said:


> Does EGSL have a fall league?


It's a spring only league. Also, only open to the ECNL organizations.


----------



## Sockers858 (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## PLSAP (Mar 24, 2017)

It's also open to sister clubs of ECNL clubs (like Surf for example)


----------



## PLSAP (Apr 13, 2017)

Okay, so I've already figured out the answer for myself, however, I would like to hear it from as many other people as possible.  I was once told that there is more exposure at EGSL by a coach,. I know . Comments?


----------



## gkrent (Apr 13, 2017)

PLSAP said:


> Okay, so I've already figured out the answer for myself, however, I would like to hear it from as many other people as possible.  I was once told that there is more exposure at EGSL by a coach,. I know . Comments?


I don't understand what you want comments on.  Whether there is exposure to college coaches at EGSL spring games?


----------



## PLSAP (Apr 13, 2017)

gkrent said:


> I don't understand what you want comments on.  Whether there is exposure to college coaches at EGSL spring games?


He meant in comparison to ECNL, I was just posting it to share an experience - it was kind of dumb but..


----------

